# Another Baby Poop Thread - Red this time!



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

DD has had red poop for about a week + now, and I wasn't really bothered by it until her daycare provider mentioned it. So now I'm concerned. Here's the run-down:

DD is 7.5 mos. old and EBF unless otherwise noted.

Wednesday: saw doc - ear infection - started amox
Thursday: no solids; regular BM
Friday afternoon: no bowel movement; ate sweet potatoes
Saturday: no BM; tasted hard piece of bread, potato, pickle
Sunday: huge BM (not unusual for her to have blow-outs), very dark red (but not streaky, just red)
Monday - Tuesday: stuffy nose, not eating well. Same red poops.
Wednesday: 102* temp; tylenol; no BM
Thursday: saw doc again - ear infection better - flu swab (negative); same red poop - doc unconcerned about poop color
Friday: chest x-ray per doc instruction (neg for pneumonia); finished amox; saw doc - suspected virus (duh) - referred to ENT
Saturday & Sunday: same red poop, still stuffy nosed but better, fever completely - tasted squash
Monday (today): red poop!

She seems better as far as the virus/congestion goes, but what is the cause of this red poop? Is there some dye they put in the amox that could be causing it? It's not streaky red like there's blood in it, it's all red in color. She doesn't seem to be having any gastrointestinal pain or cramps.

Crayon-speaking, her poop is usually tan or burnt orange; lately it's brick red. What's going on?

Sorry to ramble but any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks for the help!

X-posting in Life With a Babe...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I see you've mentioned tylenol and amoxacillin in her "diet"- what color are the meds? If either one is bright red, that could be the cause of the red poops. Even a bright pink medicine contains red dye, and could be the cause of red poops. I remember my friend once served our kids red, white, and blue ice cream, and her DD had red and blue poops for about a week! All from one bowl of ice cream! So a week's worth of pink medicine could definitely have this effect.

Squash and sweet potato could cause orange poops, but I don't think they'd cause red. If I didn't know about the medicines, I would ask if maybe she crawled around and ingested crayons or red paper or some other "non food" containing red dye.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

She started having the red stools after she had antibiotics. The antibiotics would have changed all the normal bacteria in her digestive track. Could it have caused enough change that there is blood in her stool? I think you should call the doctor and tell him about the red stools.


----------

